# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Minihidraulica >  Imágenes del azud de Ribagorzana, aguas abajo de Baserca

## perdiguera

Como ya comenté este pasado fin de semana, cuando estuve en Baserca pasé por este azud y le hice unas fotos.

Estaba a máximo caudal trabajando.

----------

maltcof (24-nov-2013)

----------

